# Fitocracy - does anyone use it?



## bluewaveschool (May 7, 2014)

It's a fitness tracking app for android/iphone.  A friend of a friend mentioned it in passing, it looks interesting.  Interested if anyone here used it and what they think of it.


----------



## Takai (May 7, 2014)

It has an interesting conceptualization but, it never really interested me. The whole building points and gaining levels things just seemed a little over the top for me.


----------

